# Ford 4400 industrial



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

My tractor front wheel are turning to the left by themselves and to bring it back is like there is no power steering. I have to put the bucket down and lift the front end to bring back the wheel straight very easy. What could be the problem..
Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jeepee, welcome to the forum.

The power steering cylinder for your 4400 is under the nose of the tractor. It has the control valve built into the cylinder. Sounds like one of the o-rings/seals in the control valve may be leaking so that pressure is applied to the cylinder ram in one direction but not in the opposite direction. 

I would take the cylinder to your local hydraulics shop and have the whole thing rebuilt, control valve and cylinder itself.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jeepee,

To access the cylinder, you have to remove the hood, front grill assembly, radiator, fan, fan belt, etc. You may have to use a torch to get the cylinder pin out.


----------



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you Sixbales, looks like it is going to be a much bigger job than anticipated. The weather is nice today, I might get started on it.


----------



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Sixbales, I tried to adjust the front jam nut after noticing a good ¼" loose between the front jam nut and the arm. That did not go well, the steering turned left harder and could not be brought back straight. I loosed that jam nut back and tighten the back jam nut. It seems to be much easier to steer on both sides when the front wheels are off the ground but maybe I tighten the jam nut too close to the arm. I'm doing all I can before removing the actuator. So many different verdicts although yours seems to be the most logic and also the most expensive to fix... Tomorrow I will try to give 1/8" between the jam nut and the arm and if it does not get back to normal, well I will have to remove the rad, the fan and the actuator...
Wish me good luck.
J-P


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think you're still confused as to what to look for here. You should first back off both stop bolts providing MORE freedom of movement(or "free play") not less. Then with engine off turn the steering wheel back and forth within the range of free play and observe the linkage that operates the control valve. The valve spool should be centered in neutral when no effort is applied to turn the wheel. It should be pushed inwards when the wheel is turned in one direction and pulled outwards when turned in the opposite direction. You will most likely see a fair amount of wasted motion as all the connecting links act upon each other to accomplish this. I don't think any of that is adjustable, but rather the various parts need to be replaced or repaired by whatever means is available. After any and all improvements are made, the stop bolts can be gradually adjusted in to reduce the free play while still allowing enough travel to operate the valve spool. No telling at this point how far you will need to dismantle things in order to accomplish that.


----------



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks Fedup, I guess it is back to the grinding stone...


----------



## jeepee (Apr 18, 2017)

Another problem with the Ford, there is a part on top of the cylinder that popped out and I am going to have to find a replacement for that part or the whole cylinder. I will try to enclose a picture. If anyone knows where I can get that part, please let me know. Thanks


----------

